# NEW Majek M2 Illusion!!!!!



## Premier Yamaha Corpus (Jan 20, 2015)

*It's official there is a new Majek in the fleet! The new M2 Illusion was officially unveiled at the **Majek Boats** Owners Tournament this weekend! This boat has truly taken shallow water performance to the next level! It is smoother, faster, more stable and better handling than the already legendary Illusion. This boat also carries with it a jump in max rated horsepower to 250 HP. This along with changes to the hull design allow the boat to be faster and more efficient while still maintaining the same shallow water performance as the original. We have one boat available for water testing and several stock boats on the way! *​ *:texasflag*​ *Come by and talk with Capt. Cody or Sonny today to get yours on order. Call Premier Yamaha Corpus Christi at 361-994-0317 for more details!*​ :texasflag​ 












































​


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Numbers, we want numbers lol. A pic of the bottom of the hull would also be nice also.


----------



## Premier Yamaha Corpus (Jan 20, 2015)

What numbers do you want? I will get some under hull pics soon!


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Numbers..........oh brother.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

speed #'s!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

looks like a normal illusion.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Draft?


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

Im Headed South said:


> Numbers, we want numbers lol. A pic of the bottom of the hull would also be nice also.


^^^ this!!! :bounce:


----------



## Premier Yamaha Corpus (Jan 20, 2015)

The boat looks like the original Illusion from a distance. Up close there is some subtle design changes to the bottom of the boat which contribute the improved performance. It drafts about the same as the original maybe even a little shallower. With two people and 30 gallons of fuel we have seen 60.28 HP in less than ideal conditions (late evening wind and chop). The boat runs well as propped but we are experimenting with others to find the perfect combination.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Is this the "cat hull" ultra cat, they were prototyping awhile back. Just asking, don't shoot the wanderer!


----------



## Premier Yamaha Corpus (Jan 20, 2015)

RedXCross said:


> Is this the "cat hull" ultra cat, they were prototyping awhile back. Just asking, don't shoot the wanderer!


 This is a second generation of the original Majek Illusion. It is in no way related to the Ultra Cat line of boats Majek is currently producing.


----------



## Premier Yamaha Corpus (Jan 20, 2015)

*Here are some pictures of the bottom of the new M2 you guys have been asking for!!! Enjoy!!!*​ ​ *






























*​


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

Looks like they extended the chimes down a little more. Which should help turning and in rough water. I have a 2014 Illusion with a 225 SHO an it will run 55 mph. So the speed with a 250 SHO is not that much more.


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

Boat looks good...BUT...should have put 2 hatches on front deck.One for anchor/drift sock and one for DRY storage.Plenty room up there for that.


----------



## djohn71 (Sep 5, 2012)

*First impressions after a day on the water in the M2*

I spent half a day fishing on the new M2 Illusion today. A few impressions.

The boat was rigged with a SHO 250 and PTZ 21 blade prop. We ran with 40 gallons of gas with two adults and one child, full safety gear and fishing equipment. Both livewells were full.

Compared to the prior generation of Illusion:

The boat has better hole shot and quicker planing speed

The boat was smoother, with no oscillation across mild chop (if you have ever run an Illusion, you know what I mean)

Shallow water performance (on plane)was the same as a regular Illusion

The boat had a little more bow lift, making it run a little smoother, especially when crossing boat wakes.

Hatches were quieter, with better gaskets than in the past.

Looking at the hull, it is a shorter version of the new 25 Illusion, which had slightly different lines than the original.

Conditions were glass smooth most of the day, so the bulk of the chop was running across tourney boats wakes as they passed. Did not test super shallow water hull shot with the 4 blade as I run a TRP on my Illusion.

Quieter , smoother Illusion with the same shallow water capabilities. I will run it again when we have a good 20-30 mph wind and they pop a TRP on it.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

So is the top end speed the same as the original illusion? Or is the speed better ?


----------



## Premier Yamaha Corpus (Jan 20, 2015)

The M2 is a little faster that the original when matched HP for HP, with the new rating for 250 HP the top end will push into the low 60's.


----------



## toyakornottoyak (Jul 19, 2011)

Impressive speed 60's

Not sure what officially constitutes a cat boat, but....

Cut out into bottom of hull and it will be a full blown CAT!

Maybe?


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

That's sweet low 60s ... On the top speed .. What are the fuel tank options


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

toyakornottoyak said:


> Impressive speed 60's
> 
> Not sure what officially constitutes a cat boat, but....
> 
> ...


then you take away from Shallow Water performance. Displacement is what you want in a skinny water boat. Johnny and Jimmy still calling this a modified flat bottom.


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone got any. Videos or info on how this boat handles on the water .. Performance top speeds hole shot ??


----------



## deepblue1 (Sep 15, 2006)

I would like to know more on how it handles in rough water compared to the old one for when crossing open water on windy days. Sounds like maybe a little smoother at best?


----------

